# Gijon - Pole Ferry



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi,

We have got the LD Lines Gijon - Poole ferry booked for a return trip in August, anyone been on it? any tips on what to take on board food, pillows, towels etc??


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

If you have a cabin, towels and pillows are provided. Food in the self serve restaurant is Ok'ish. Bar/cafe is open most of the time. Electric sockets in cabins are continental type. 
Hope that helps,
Brian


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

A sick bag?


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

rosalan said:


> A sick bag?


She isn't the most appropriate ferry for that route I grant you......


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> rosalan said:
> 
> 
> > A sick bag?
> ...


No worse than any other.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Medallionman said:


> Carl_n_Flo said:
> 
> 
> > rosalan said:
> ...


*

MUCH worse than ALL others - on THAT route.

She wasn't designed to cross the Bay of Biscay. She was originally built for Med service. Additionally, she doesnt really have the facilities for a crossing of 25 hours for tourists - unless you are EXPECTING a Ryanair of the seas, you will be disappointed.

Still, she does the job for a price............*


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> Medallionman said:
> 
> 
> > Carl_n_Flo said:
> ...


----------

